# Medical History at MEPS



## Gurahiyi (Nov 18, 2017)

Hello all, 
Having a bit of trouble with my medical history for MEPS. Hoping I can get some advice from anyone who works at a MEPS or a recruiter. If you have the time, please DM for details. Confidentiality is requested.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 18, 2017)

So that's not typically how it works here.  This is a public forum.


----------



## Gurahiyi (Nov 18, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> So that's not typically how it works here.  This is a public forum.


Apologies. I'm currently in Army DEP for Combat Medic. My recruiter and I left something off my medical form because we couldn't find the records for it. Nothing major, wouldn't require a waiver of even affect me physically. Was a voluntary family counseling type deal over half a decade ago. The Center Chief found it once when we initially started the process, but wasn't  ever able to find the records for it again when filling out the form on either my physical copy or my digital one  (it's 500+ pages long), and neither was my recruiter or I. We looked for a solid week.  Didn't draw a waiver or anything and was cleared and got my contract signed, etc. Anyway. Guess all the warnings at MEPS made me jittery about it because can't stop thinking about it. Should I be concerned about it coming up? Only going to be in for 4-8 years. And if somehow I do find the records before my ship date, is it too late to update my medical history so I can avoid any issues later?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 18, 2017)

.


----------



## DocIllinois (Nov 18, 2017)

Withholding information that may be applicable to a situation will make any of your future chains of command unhappy. 

IMHO, if you're sweating it this much it should likely be in placed into your record in some form or another.   Decisions have consequences and you roll with them - you'll definitely need to come to terms with this as a Combat Medic.

Good luck.


----------



## Gurahiyi (Nov 18, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> You have a lot of threads including "SSBI", "HMUINT 35M and Army SF"(The one you wanted us to close for you) and "USNA and the USMC". All of them seem to have glitches, conditions, and a lot of mystery. Hell, I thought you were going to USNA, USAFA, and USMA. Now at the Center Chief found a "voluntary family counseling type deal" five years ago, that is half a decade. You said you forgot to mention that, which is another way of saying withholding information. The 550 + pages of paperwork got lost, and that fits with forgetting to mention it. How did you forget that anyway?
> 
> I don't know what to tell you other than this is another glitch, conditions, and mystery thread. You are now asking, "should I be concerned about it coming up?".  IDK, but keep us posted on how this comes out.


 
Alright let me fill in some blanks. I talked to an professor from USMA and he flat out told me I probably dont have the extracurriculars that would be needed to get in to an Academy, and not to waste a year of my time waiting around to get denied entry. So I didn't. I looked at Intel, asked questions, talked to recruiter, etc, decided that wasn't where I wanted to go. Tho I still have a significant interest in Army SF and Ranger Regiment. But I ended up signing my contract for 68W because I was interested in the medical field after doing my time in the military. Now I'm in DEP. We did not lose 500+ pages.   Probably should've clarified that. My medical history is 500+ pages. We could not find the single page which documented that counseling within the 500+. And yes, I have been rather confusing with my questions on this forum. My apologies.


----------



## 8482farm (Nov 18, 2017)

From experience, if they don't find out about it at MEPS the Army will probably not find out about it. If it's something than can reoccur during your service and can affect the lives and safety of others then you should probably disclose it.


----------



## Gurahiyi (Nov 18, 2017)

8482farm said:


> From experience, if they don't find out about it at MEPS the Army will probably not find out about it. If it's something than can reoccur during your service and can affect the lives and safety of others then you should probably disclose it.


It absolutely cannot affect me physically not alter my judgment and put other or myself at risk. It was literally "how do you get along as a family" type of stuff. I'm somewhat freespirited, but not altogether retarded. Wouldn't jeapordize the lives of others.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 18, 2017)

Gurahiyi said:


> I'm somewhat freespirited, but not altogether retarded. Wouldn't jeapordize the lives of others.


Fuuuuck me.  What the hell does that even mean?

So look man, going back and reading your post history you are all over the place and in my humble opinion have wasted a metric-shit-ton of member's time asking about:

A Confusing Path to MARSOC
U.S. Naval Academy and the Marine Corps
Preparation for SSBI
Medical History at MEPS

In fact you have used every single one of your current 56 posts on those four topics alone.

Here is some good advice.

Recruiters will lie or omit to get you signed.
You should not lie or knowingly omit at MEPP's.
I can promise you that you will not be the first person to tell someone at MEPP's...."It's probably nothing, but ...."

To add -
Stop seeking attention and just let us know when you've graduated something.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 18, 2017)

[QUO


----------



## 8482farm (Nov 18, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> So you are saying it is ok to withhold information? If MEPS does not find it then the Army will not find out about it on their own? Only tell them if it is something that can reoccur and affect others? That is what you are selling here, right?
> 
> ETA. From your vast experience, right?



I'm speaking from my personal "vast" experience because I went through this exact situation. Deontologically, is it okay to withhold information? No. But should you let something like eczema stop you from doing what you really want to do?


----------



## Gurahiyi (Nov 18, 2017)

Alright so I'm just gonna go out on a limb here and say I got the message. Withholding any information for any reason is fucking bad move. The Army may or may not find out about it, and if so I should be ready to accept the consequences. Let me then ask a simple question then. In the event I can somehow find the documentation for it, who would I give it to in order to update my file, given I have already been processed through MEPS (if it's not too late).


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 18, 2017)

.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 18, 2017)

e.


----------



## Gurahiyi (Nov 18, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> If you are working with a recruiter, that is your point of contact. Things can and have been discovered after people have entered military service. Depending on the nature of the information, the penalty can be rather harsh.
> 
> I like your answer, and you have the responsibility to set the record straight before you enter military service.


Understood, thank you.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 19, 2017)

.


----------

